# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Продажа лидов под любое направление(Банки/Форекс/Крипто/Хайпы/Обучение)

## M.Blaginin

*Классические базы под форекс, крипто тематику и возврат средств.*

*На постоянной основе готовы предоставлять необходимый Вам объём. Обновляем базы постоянно.*

*БАЗЫ ЧАРДЖБЕК ПОД ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ 2021*
Россия /Казахстан/Латвия/Литва/Эстония/Румыния/Англия/Швеция/Норвегия/Швейцария/ Испания/Италия/Германия/Франция/Австрия/Дания/Австралия/Китай/Сингапур/Новая Зеландия/Малайзия/Индия/Колумбия/Мексика/ОАЭ и много других .
*Все базы включают в себя следующие данные: ФИО/Телефон/почта/Депозиты/Инвест компания*

*FOREX/CRYPTO НАПРАВЛЕНИЕ*
-регистрации на брокерах
- FOREX обучение
-Инфо биз/участники вебинаров
-крипто обучение
-инвесторы в крипто хайпы
-покупатели вводного курса (Россия/Казахстан/Латвия/Литва/Эстония/Англия/Германия/Китай/Сингапур/Новая Зеландия и другие)

*Банки:*
АльфаБанк
Райфайзен
УралСиб
Убрир
Совком
Левобережный
Банк Санк-Петербурга
Открытие
ПочтаБанк

*БЕСПЛАТНЫЕ замены неликвидных номеров - часть нашего сервиса!!!*

*ВСЕ ВОПРОСЫ ЗАДАВАЙТЕ В МОЁМ ТЕЛЕГРАММЕ - @kingsleads*

----------

